# Changing food



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

So we have had Pixie for almost a week now and I have start the weaning process to get her off of the store bought hedgehog food that her previous own had her on. I have noticed that she will eat a little bit of the new food but she doesn't eat it even though its the last thing in her bowl before I go and refill it with the 3/4 and 1/4 mixture. Is this normal or am I looking at a food strike in the future? We appreciate all of the help that can be sent our way.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It can be normal. Some hedgehogs can be really resistant to any change. If you haven't already, mix a small amount of both of the foods together so that the smells and oils from the new and old foods start to blend. It can help make the change over easier.


----------



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you I for the help. That makes sense and I will do that tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

So I have tried putting both the old "hedgehog food" with one of the new kibbles that I got for Pixie. But, I am worried that she is not going to switch over. We have been slowly adding more of the kibble and less of the "hedgehog food" and this week we would be scheduled to start heading toward 50% and 50%. I don't want her to stay on the old food but I also don't want her to starve because she is being stuborn. Could it be possible that the kibble is too big for her (the old food is way smaller than the new kibble) should I try breaking the kibbles and offering it to her or should I try a different cat food? Sorry if I am being a worry wart I just want to get her on a healthy diet. 

The cat food that I am introducing is: Blue Buffalo BLUE Basics Duck and Potato Recipe Dry Cat Food. 
The other food I planned to introduce later on is: Natural Balance Original Ultra Reduced Calorie Dry Cat Food


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try breaking the pieces, or even adding just a bit of water to the kibble to soften the outer portion a little to make it easier to crunch into.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with Kalandra. I also use BB and one of my boys had some real trouble with it. I guess his mouth is smaller than the others because his teeth work just fine  anyway, moistening the food was very effective for him and he gained weight very quickly there for a couple of weeks right after. His food is slightly moistened every night now.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i dont have a lot of experience with hedgehogs, but it seems similar with cats and there i have a lot of experience. 
The can be really fussy and picky and the changeover can be terribly slow. you dont want to push too much or you can end up with a hunger strike or an upset tummy.


----------



## Amuhlhahn (Aug 8, 2014)

Kalandra said:


> You can try breaking the pieces, or even adding just a bit of water to the kibble to soften the outer portion a little to make it easier to crunch into.


This was the ticket!! Pixie has taken to the new kibble with ease. Thank you soo much for the recommendation!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear. 

I started adding just a little splash of water to everyone's food a while ago. Watching hedgehogs eat most cat kibble makes my jaw hurt. Its just too big and too hard. I started out breaking kibble, but that was too time consuming with 4 hedgehogs. I moved to adding water after it was recommended to make eating easier for one who had an overbite. It made it so much easier for him to eat, that I figured it was worth doing for everyone.


----------

